# Validity for PR visa after first initial entry



## kiarash (Dec 27, 2010)

Dear Sirs,

Hi,
Please be informed that I have a skilled migrant PR visa issued by Jun 2010 valid till Jun 2015. I had a first initial entry as per required by VISA in Oct 2010. (It was before Dec 2010).
Now I have come back to my country to have my things settled up before migration.

Considering validity of visa till 2015, I would like to know if it is necessary and compulsory to have any trip to Australia during these years till 2015 before it is expired. I mean if I do not travel to Australia and then for example, once I travel there in 2014 (for second time), do I have permission for entry/living there? Do I need to have there visited annually?

Thank you and I remain to your reply.

Best Regards,

Kiarash


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,

As far as I know, you don't need any more visits. You can go in 2014 if you want - but WHY would you want to do that???


----------



## kiarash (Dec 27, 2010)

Dear Sirs,

Thank you for your reply.
I am not sure when exactly I will leave my country to Australia and I want to make myself sure that I can go anytime before 2015 even if I had not any other trips.
Can you please help?

Best Regards,

Kiarash











ausimmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> As far as I know, you don't need any more visits. You can go in 2014 if you want - but WHY would you want to do that???


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

You must br in Australia for 24 months out of this 5 years to keep your visa renewed with RRV. So, plan accordingly, else you may have a chance of loosing your PR Status. 

Best Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

mr.india said:


> You must br in Australia for 24 months out of this 5 years to keep your visa renewed with RRV. So, plan accordingly, else you may have a chance of loosing your PR Status.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Randhir Singh


Just to add more that you can enter Australia by may 2015 but you will not be able to travel out of the country ( you must get a temporary RRV valid for 60 days ) to travel and after you stay for 2 years that is till 2017 you can renew you PR again for another 5 years. 

you need to stay in Australia for 4 years to apply for a Australian Passport.

thanks.
Srikanth


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

More specifically: You need to be in AU for 4 yrs to Apply for AU Citizenship, once granted you may then get an AU passport. However being a national of India the Iranian Nationality Law states you cannot be a dual Citizen so if you get AU Citizenship you lose your Indian Citizenship (and passport) .

You should be fully aware of privileges and losses before you take steps towards AU Citizenship and implications for your Iranian Citizenship. 

Note the restriction comes from the Iranian law, AU nationality law allows you to hold multiple citizenships (2 or more).

More:
AU Citizenship: Australian Citizenship – Becoming an Australian Citizen
Dual Nationality: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_citizenship



sriikanth said:


> you need to stay in Australia for 4 years to apply for a Australian Passport.
> 
> thanks.
> Srikanth


----------



## akhilpandey2007 (Jul 30, 2013)

*pr*

HI Kairash,

I am operation manager in axis bank and having 6.5 years of working experience.Now,i want to migrate from india to australia.could you please tell me how to get australian pr. 
Have to directly applied to embassey or through any registered consultant.

please provide complete details.


Thanks,
Akhil Pandey


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

akhilpandey2007 said:


> HI Kairash,
> 
> I am operation manager in axis bank and having 6.5 years of working experience.Now,i want to migrate from india to australia.could you please tell me how to get australian pr.
> Have to directly applied to embassey or through any registered consultant.
> ...


Hello Akhil,

Go thru this link to see which visa you my qualify for 

SkillSelect

And this link to see if your occupation is in the Skilled occupations list.

Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)


----------

